# shoreklear



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Any of you guys ever use this? I have alot of weeds, and little 6 inch trees growing up thru the rocks around my pond. I don't want to use roundup, does shoreklear work well, and is it safe for my fish? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Shoreclear is an EPA approved aquatic herbicide. Glyphosate is the active ingredient; same as Round-up. It will kill any plant growing up out of the water. We sell it under the trade name Aqua-Pro and use it for small trees. You have to watch overspray as it will kill grass and ornamental plants.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucas,
I have 5 gallons of Gly-4 Herbicide (generic Round up) that I have left over from Western Reserve.
Can I utilize that around the pond edge for weed control without pond harm?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

If the product is not labeled for aquatic use then it is a violation of federal law to use around surface water. It may have the same active ingredients as a glyphosate aquatic herbicide but the in-active ingredients may be detrimental to aquatic life.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

isn't rodeo a version of round- up to be used over/near water?????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, same active ingredient, different trade name.


----------

